

HTC and Valve Partnered Up for the Steam VR Headset - Jarlakxen
http://www.htcvr.com/

======
wongarsu
You can register for a demo at GDC 2015:
[http://store.steampowered.com/universe/vr](http://store.steampowered.com/universe/vr)

